# Celeste is here but isn't giving me a DIY



## epona (Apr 27, 2020)

??? this is only the second time i've had her in my town but when i speak to her she just tells me how to wish on stars

why won't she give me a recipe  does she not give one every time? (before anyone asks, i know you can only get 1 a day. i haven't spoken to her on anybody else's island today)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 27, 2020

NEVERMIND EVERYONE i'm certified stupid. my pockets were full lol


----------



## Asarena (Apr 27, 2020)

I made that same mistake yesterday. I was so confused until I realized


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2020)

I see you found your answer. I was going to suggest that you only get one DIY a week, so if you visit another player, you'll be unable to get one in your own town until next week.


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 27, 2020)

nvm


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I see you found your answer. I was going to suggest that you only get one DIY a week, so if you visit another player, you'll be unable to get one in your own town until next week.


You can get one DIY a day.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 27, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> You can get one DIY a day.



Ah, thanks for clearing that up


----------

